# Lost Pointer Stogursey



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Annie, 10 month old lemon and white pointer, went missing from home at stogursey at around 2pm this afternoon, there has been no sign of her atall, please cross post, she has a tan rolled leather coller on, with an id tag and microchip - any info please let me know and i can pass it onto a very worried owner


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Annie now found


----------

